# Using up thawed meat



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a half pound of Italian Sausage and a half pound of bacon in the fridge that need to be used. I'm thinking I'll put them both in lasagna. Do you think the bacon will make it taste wierd? 
Not that bacon is a bad taste! I'm just not sure it will go with the rest.


----------



## sattie (Jan 15, 2008)

I think the bacon would make it too greasy. You can always brown bacon up (save the grease) and crumble it up for baked potatos, salads, or other topping ideas... maybe even on top of your lasagna?  Should not be too greasy at that point.  Well, I guess thinking about it, I guess your meat would be pre cooked and drained.  Who knows, you may be on to something!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2008)

As much as I love it, I wouldn't put bacon in lasagna. Here's a tip I read once: Separate the bacon slices and roll them up. Put the rolls on a cookie sheet and freeze. When frozen, put the rolls in a plastic ziplock bag. Now you can pull out as few or as many as you need. HTH.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

I was going to brown both the sausage and bacon first and drain it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2008)

You could make a hearty soup with the bacon and sausage.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

make a Full English then, you`ll need some fried bread, baked beans, fried egg, fried tomatoes, fried mushrooms, and hash browns.

don`t forget to bring your Appetite and a bottle of Sauce Rouge! (that`s Ketchup to you and me).


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sorta trying to watch my calories here YT!!!!!
Maybe in June.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry hun


----------



## Aera (Jan 15, 2008)

What about cooking the bacon till crispy then crumbling it on top of the lasagna on all the gooey mozzarella cheese??


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

OOO that sounds good!
I called DH to ask his thoughts. All he said was "MMMMM bacon"
I suppose that means go for it!


----------



## *amy* (Jan 15, 2008)

Going the lasagna route, here's an idea to play around with:

Bacon-Colby Lasagna

Or, how about a half 'n half pizza.


----------



## QSis (Jan 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'm sorta trying to watch my calories here YT!!!!!


 
Oh, well then lasagna with bacon and sausage is JUST the ticket, suzi!  

I like Aera's idea of crumbled bacon on top, too.  Go for it!

Lee


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

you could also wrap the bacon Around the sausages with a sliver of chili in between and just serve it with a salad and baked potato too


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

QSis said:


> Oh, well then lasagna with bacon and sausage is JUST the ticket, suzi!
> 
> I like Aera's idea of crumbled bacon on top, too. Go for it!
> 
> Lee


 
LOL as usual open mouth 1st, think second! 
As I walked back to the kitchen to stir my sauce I thought, "duh, lasagna is NOT terribly light!!!" 
Maybe I was thinking that the salad we are having with it was going to cut my percentages down......
Or maybe I wasn't thinking one bit!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> you could also wrap the bacon Around the sausages with a sliver of chili in between and just serve it with a salad and baked potato too


 
But what if the sausages split????


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

that`s what the Bacons For Duuuugh!


----------



## miniman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have put bacon in lasgna before. If it is pre fried or has the fat & rind taken off, it adds another dimension to the flavour.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

Well she's all thrown together, I can't imagine it will be bad, not one bit! 

YT, maybe that would be your bratwurst answer, no? BACON!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> YT, maybe that would be your bratwurst answer, no? BACON!



joking aside, I have actually Seriously considered this and also have it marked down in my Kitchen Log as an Experiment to try


----------



## Caine (Jan 15, 2008)

Fry up the bacon and freeze it. Then take it out a few slices at a time and nuke it or warm it up in a frying pan for breakfast the morning after you eat the lasagna.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

I was thinking I would eat the lasagna tonight and nothing else but lettuce for the next 3 days.


----------

